# 5x5 Mod Thread



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 6, 2017)

So i was thinking of buying 2 MF5S's. One for collection and one for modification. I was thinking of making a barrel but then i scratched that because i would end up messing up because barrels are not my thing. Then i thought of it, *A 5x5 Half Edges Mod*. Pretty much i will leave the centers and corners be, but cut the edge pieces in half, fill them with epoxy sculpt, Then Spray paint it black and sticker it. Sounds cool, right? Give ideas for stuff or your own ideas.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 7, 2017)

So, similar to a rhombicuboctahedron but without modding corners?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 7, 2017)

The only mod I have done (Other then a 1x1 pyra, before it was cool.) Is a 5x5 bandage cube. I glued 6 of the edges together and the centers are all 1x3x3 blocks.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm just about the embark on another 5x5 mod myself. At the moment I'm drawn towards and AI inspired one. I've made a 4x4 AI which is actually quite a difficult solve.

 

I've done a couple others, most notably a 5x5 barrel which was quite a mission but very happy to have done it. Another is the 5x5 Burr/Wall which is an awesome puzzle and very different solve as it gets super bandaged very quickly. In fact you need to execute a few algs just to get it into a decent scrambled state


----------



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 7, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> So, similar to a rhombicuboctahedron but without modding corners?


Yep, just like that.


----------

